# Tecumseh Carb rebuild



## phthisis1942 (Nov 30, 2012)

I've newly acquired an older-early 90s-Yard Machine riding mower with 15.5 HP Tecumseh OHV155. Tractor Model 672. Problem: fuel will not pass through carb. Anti-backfire solenoid functions properly in both start and run positions. It actuates horizontally in front of carb. bowl. I disassembled carb and cleaned and blew out all ports/holes. Cannot find vender who may have rebuild kit here in Hawaii. Was able to get Operator's and Parts manuals from MTD. However do details on carb. Only numbers on carb are: 70 and 522 on either side of top rib that holds the butterfly valves. Spark is very healthy and gas is fresh. And papayas and avocados are ripe.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome TSF:

Try these folks, I am sure they can help you, but they will have to send it to
you:

Jacks Small Engine Parts Help Page

BG


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello phthisis1942 and welcome to TSF,

First off... This may help you out a bit...

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehcarburetormanual.pdf

As far as I know, Tecumseh carbs have the manufacture number stamped on the flange or the body of the carb... I am trying to identify it by the numbers you supplied, but I am having issues.

EDIT: I think I may have found it... 

Does this look like your carb? (631054)

Parts and Diagrams for Tecumseh 631054-CA


----------



## phthisis1942 (Nov 30, 2012)

Did. Thanks.


----------



## phthisis1942 (Nov 30, 2012)

Update. I have discovered that my carb is a Series 7 with anti-backfire solenoid. I could not find a rebuild kit but did find replacement carb without solenoid. Its in the mail. Am going to install fuel line shutoff valve upstream of filter if the new carb has no solenoid. Fuel delivery is gravity. Just might work. Any advise?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Since you will not longer have an anti-backfire solenoid make sure you slow the engine down to idle for several seconds before you shut it off. You should be fine with no back fires.

BG


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> Since you will not longer have an anti-backfire solenoid make sure you slow the engine down to idle for several seconds before you shut it off. You should be fine with no back fires.
> 
> BG


Ditto. And a fuel shut off valve is definitely a good idea in a gravity fed system. The float needle valve should stop fuel flow into the bowl... but a backup system is always a good idea.


----------



## phthisis1942 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Gents. Will post results as soon as I gitterdun.


----------

